
Show HN: Hand-drawn timelines using RoughJS - alexkearns
https://www.chronoflotimeline.com/blog/entry/hand-drawn-timelines-using-roughjs/
======
alexkearns
Credit to Preet Shihn
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=shihn](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=shihn))
for creating the RoughJS library ([https://roughjs.com](https://roughjs.com))
that enabled us to achieve the "hand-drawn" look for the timelines.

